
Trill Moves Big Data Faster, by Orders of Magnitude - ot
http://blogs.technet.com/b/inside_microsoft_research/archive/2015/01/27/trill-moves-big-data-faster-by-orders-of-magnitude.aspx
======
jerdavis
Something orders of magnitude faster than anything else that I can't use or
see the source to.... Yawn!

